# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2011



## AnDré (29 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Fevereiro de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2011


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 00:11)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

Eu vou para o intervalo de -6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Jan 2011 às 08:36)

-6.1ºC a -8.0ºC  na Torre (Serra da Estrela) ou em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 10:21)

<= -12ºC, para não variar, apesar de não acreditar muito.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

Votei no intervalo: *-8,1ºC a -10,0º*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

-4.1ºC a -6.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 11:40)

Eu votei no intervalo -8.1ºC a -10.0ºC,este mês costuma ser malhoso quanto a .


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC nos sítios habituais


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Nas Penhas Douradas ou Trás-os-Montes: *-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC*


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2011 às 16:04)

vou para os -6.1 -8 nas Penhas Douradas


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC

Penhas Douradas ou Miranda do Douro


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

*-6,1°C a -8,0°C*


----------



## amando96 (29 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Votei entre -8.1ºC e 10ºC, se bem que acho que talvez se fique pelos -6 ou -7, mas a esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

-6.1ºC a -8ºC...


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2011 às 23:28)

-6.1º a -8º...o mes será fresco, mas não muito extremo...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

-6ºC a -8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

-6,1 a -8ºC...


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

O meu palpite vai também para o intervalo: -6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

O palpite recai sobre o intervalo de temperaturas entre os *-6,1ºC* e os *-8,0ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Eu votei num mês frio! *-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2011 às 20:59)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

Votei no intervalo de *-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

*-6,5ºC* - Miranda do Douro, dia 2.

Intervalo vencedor: -6,1ºC a -8,0ºC
Vencedores: 4ESTAÇÕES, ac_cernax, AnDré, dahon, Gil_Algarvio, Hazores, Meteo Caldas, miguel, Minho, mr. phillip, MSantos, Norther, N_Fig, stormy, vitamos


----------

